# Desert Ironwood and black ash Burl



## MikeL (Jun 30, 2017)

This knife is 440c stainless steel with a satin finish. The handle is a desert ironwood bolster dovetailed to black ash Burl. Thanks for looking


----------



## keithncsu (Jun 30, 2017)

I am not much of a knife guy - meaning I don't ever carry one and tend to use the worst knife for any scenario I find myself needing one haha!  That being said, that is a beautiful knife!!


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 30, 2017)

Beautiful! That black ash burl is really gorgeous.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome work.


----------



## Providentialpens (Jun 30, 2017)

You did a fantastic job! Great work.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 1, 2017)

I like knives and I like that one, very much.

Are you interested in selling it..?

Cheers
George


----------



## MikeL (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for the kind comments. 

George,
I do sell my knives. I will send you a PM. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## MikeL (Jul 1, 2017)

Adding sheath pictures....


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 1, 2017)

And it gets better!


----------



## MikeL (Jul 1, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> And it gets better!



I failed to give credit to the sheath maker--my brother.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 1, 2017)

looks great.  I hope you and George can strike a deal!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 2, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> looks great.  I hope you and George can strike a deal!



Hahahah, we have...!

I'm such a sucker for pretty knives...!:biggrin:

Actually, I'm goint to organize to have it posted to my wife Merissa name, she also likes knives and she knows how to work them, she gets super excited when she gets mail in her name:biggrin::wink:

PS: you won't catch fies with vinegar, huh...?

Cheers
George


----------



## tomas (Jul 2, 2017)

Beautiful blade and scales. Really well done. "Yes, this knife will cut!" Forged in Fire 2017

Tomas


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 2, 2017)

George,

She is sure to love this one. Beautiful craftsmanship for sure! Congrats to you and her.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 2, 2017)

I am a knife guy, and that is a BEAUTIFUL knife!  I always carry a knife with me (unless I'm flying) and while most of my knives are folders, I always appreciate a beautiful knife and that one certainly qualifies.

Jim Smith


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jul 9, 2017)

Beautiful work Mike! What is the black spacer material? I really like how you did the segmenting. I'd like to see a closeup of the mosaic pin. Did you make it?


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 9, 2017)

Hope I'm not out of place by answering for him, but I happen to be up! Don't know where exactly he got his, but this is one place to get them.
Mosaic Pins & Lanyards - Handle Material - Knife Handle Parts


----------



## sfhipchick (Jul 9, 2017)

OMG OMG OMG be still my beating heart..that knife is absolutely STUNNING!!! Totally spectacular in every way, you totally knocked that puppy out of the ballpark!

Truly, you make me want to try doing something like that some day. Wowzers...you should feel exceptionally proud of yourself. What a masterpiece!


----------



## MikeL (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the comments again. Didn't know this thread was brought back to life!




SteveAxelrod said:


> Beautiful work Mike! What is the black spacer material? I really like how you did the segmenting. I'd like to see a closeup of the mosaic pin. Did you make it?


 Steve,
The spacer material is G10. Often used for liner material in knife handles. It has its place in pens as well as the picture shows. This pen was made with leftover material from another knife handle. The mosaic pin can be made easily enough. Plenty of you tube how to on this topic. However, I purchase mine from knife making supply stores online. There is also a place in pen making for mosaic pens. I put them in a kit less pen I never quite finished.


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 9, 2017)

OOH!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 10, 2017)

Yesterday I was showing the pics of this knife to a friend and then I though in ask my wife to come and have a look and see what she would say.  The very first thing she always asks is, "is that our timbers..?" I said no, they are not from us but the person that made this knife is an IAP member and he also makes pens..!

Off-course, the next thing she said was, "wow, I like that, very pretty, I betcha it feels nice in the hand and cuts well...!" :wink::biggrin:

My response was that, yes, I agree 100%, it is certainly a pretty knife, this guy makes good work...! 

I then took them off the screen and she left, she has absolutely no idea that this knife is hers and that she will get the parcel in her name, I'm looking forwards to see her face...!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Mike,

Worry no more, the knife has arrived today...!

Absolutely priceless the reaction of Merissa when she saw the parcel in her name, as predicted, she was very excited but she didn't open the box until she got home because, after she picked up the parcel at the local post office, she had to go to the town next door (25km away) to see the doctor and do some blood tests, she called from this town and that's when I knew that she got the parcel.:biggrin:

At home, she keeps asking, "who is this Mikel...?" while she would unwrap the box, when she saw the knife, she recognized it from the computer pics I had shown her a few weeks ago and put 2 and 2 together, with a big smile and said, "thank you, sweet heart...!":biggrin:, sure, I take that any time any day...!

Now, I only need to wait for her to cut herself with it, just a little nick will do...! "baptizing ritual":biggrin:

Thanks Mike

Cheers
George


----------



## stuckinohio (Jul 27, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## MikeL (Jul 27, 2017)

Glad it met expectations and finally arrived. I was getting worried it got stuck at customs.


----------

